# Cichlid Stones Yea or Ney



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

I was just given some of these cichlid stones. Not sure about the look. I do like that it gives more hiding spots but color contrasts my other rocks. What do you think.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

IMO I've never liked the look of cichlid stones weather the contrast or not. I also don't like the cave aspect of it, they seem to hold detritus more. I get their purpose but I still don't like them.

I like the more natural look in tanks. For your tank I would remove the round rocks, weather cichlid stone or not, and get a bit more flat ones. The round ones seem to stick out like sore thumbs with the flat ones. Or vice versa, remove the flat ones and more round ones. I really like the drift and plants though.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not crazy about them either.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like real rocks and agree that Africans don't need enclosed caves. But they don't look terrible with the opening facing back and stacked with nothing but cichlid stones.


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Well after only a few days I too agree not a fan of them so out they came. I ended up putting them in a hospital tank.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

If you have enuf rocks you could always build rock structures around the cichlid stones to cover up the fake look but still give them a good stable cave. I've got Texas holey rock in the centers of my rock piles. My Lil buddies love it


----------



## ahester80 (Aug 19, 2014)

I only have Cichlid stones in my tank. I've had them in there for a year and they do seem to catch a lot of poo. Most of my guys like them. I had natural rock in there for a while. To answer your question I'm not sure even now even now if I want to keep them.


----------



## munk (Apr 13, 2016)

I have used them for years. They now have plenty of growth and color on the now and look pretty natural. I have them mixed with many other natural stones as well. I also drilled a half inch hole in them to allow circulation and the release of poo. Works pretty well, I like walking up to the tank and seeing all these little heads popping out and looking. 50 states and 31 flavors, as I am not a fan of the flat rocks they always look staged or placed if you will. Kinda cool, just another two cents.


----------



## aubtruck2 (Nov 11, 2015)

Glue them on top of some sticks and put them in the yard for birds....


----------

